
ProjectM – Open Source Music Visualizer - bwooster
https://lwn.docx.pro/q6IHamrUd
======
voltagex_
That's a very strange link shortener. Please don't submit shortened URLs. They
break the web.

[https://lwn.net/Articles/750152/](https://lwn.net/Articles/750152/)

~~~
khedoros1
The odd part is that the shortened link is just barely shorter.

~~~
jimmies
Could it be that the submitter or whoever gave the submitter that link wanted
to probe how many people on HN clicked on that link and where?

~~~
khedoros1
That seems like a reasonable explanation to me.

------
pronoiac
Cthugha pre-dated WinAmp visualizers by a couple of years, as it could take
sound input from microphones and CDs.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthugha_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthugha_\(software\))

(This is a minor nitpick about the background, not the main part of the
article.)

------
Mashimo
Wow, that is still around?

I remember using it ~10 years ago when I first started using Linux. Together
with XMMS.

------
johnnyfived
I don't think it's open source but this is easily the best visualizer I've
ever used, in terms of graphics and simplicity in usage. And it's free.

[http://www.plane9.com/](http://www.plane9.com/)

------
eltoozero
Wow great write up! I do hope ProjectM attracts some newer maintainers as it
still is an amazing modular music visualizer, on the same level of the Visual
Light Machine work of Jeff Minter (see XBox 360’s neon viz).

Long live projectM!

